# Kioti CK3510 HST "Linked Pedal"



## Fred Drake

I bought my CK3510 HST last fall and used it for moving snow. I now only have about 25 hours on it.
My question concerns the "Linked Pedal".
I was under the impression that it worked mainly for loader work, and I used it constantly, but now I'm confused.
When mowing pasture, I put the linked pedal to the OFF position. I set the throttle for 540 RPM PTO and thought I could use the foot pedal to raise or lower ground speed as necessary. ... But, as I depress the forward pedal, the engine RPMs increase. Is this normal? As a test, I put the range lever to neutral and depressed the forward pedal. The motor revs faster, no matter what position the linked pedal lever is set. Am I missing something?


----------



## BigT

Hello Fred, Sounds like the linked pedal becomes a throttle pedal in the "off" position?


----------



## Fred Drake

BigT said:


> Hello Fred, Sounds like the linked pedal becomes a throttle pedal in the "off" position?


I haven't been able to discern that moving it changes anything. When the HST control is pushed the engines revs. So basically, you're right.


----------



## nota4re

Here's a video on how it "should" be working.


----------



## Fred Drake

nota4re said:


> Here's a video on how it "should" be working.


Your video shows exactly how my linked pedal operates. ... No matter which position the lever is in or whether the indicator light is on or off!


----------



## nota4re

Fred Drake said:


> Your video shows exactly how my linked pedal operates. ... No matter which position the lever is in or whether the indicator light is on or off!


By the sound of it, your pedal is ALWAYS linked. It is a mechanical connection - you may wantto have a look and see why it is not disconnecting.

As I understand;

Non-Linked Mode: Set desired engine RPM with lever. Foot pedal for HST would allow your speed to go up to that rpm - but rpm should never increase.

Linked Mode: Allow tractor to go up to the lever-set ROM but then if more pedal is applied, the RPM will be increased automatically.


----------



## unsquidly

Fred Drake said:


> I bought my CK3510 HST last fall and used it for moving snow. I now only have about 25 hours on it.
> My question concerns the "Linked Pedal".
> I was under the impression that it worked mainly for loader work, and I used it constantly, but now I'm confused.
> When mowing pasture, I put the linked pedal to the OFF position. I set the throttle for 540 RPM PTO and thought I could use the foot pedal to raise or lower ground speed as necessary. ... But, as I depress the forward pedal, the engine RPMs increase. Is this normal? As a test, I put the range lever to neutral and depressed the forward pedal. The motor revs faster, no matter what position the linked pedal lever is set. Am I missing something?



I just bought a brand new CK3510 SE HST about a month or so ago and my linked pedal lever does not work like this.....If I have it in the off position and set the throttle my engine rpms do not change no matter what my ground speed is.. This is the same with the PTO on or off.....I will have to see how it reacts with the transmission in neutral and let you know....Sounds like something is wrong with the linked pedal set up which should be under warranty.....


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> I just bought a brand new CK3510 SE HST about a month or so ago and my linked pedal lever does not work like this.....If I have it in the off position and set the throttle my engine rpms do not change no matter what my ground speed is.. This is the same with the PTO on or off.....I will have to see how it reacts with the transmission in neutral and let you know....Sounds like something is wrong with the linked pedal set up which should be under warranty.....


I will be speaking to my dealer ASAP. Problem is, he's almost 50 miles away. I wanted to be sure there was a problem and not just misunderstanding on my part before I started making noise!


----------



## unsquidly

Fred Drake said:


> I will be speaking to my dealer ASAP. Problem is, he's almost 50 miles away. I wanted to be sure there was a problem and not just misunderstanding on my part before I started making noise!



Make noise my brother something ain't right.......LOL


----------



## unsquidly

OK Update on this issue you are having......My CK3510 SE HST with the linked pedal engaged does control the throttle both in a gear or in neutral when you depress either the forward or the reverse pedal.....However with it off the throttle stays where it is at both in gear or in neutral when you depress the forward or the reverse pedal. So, yours is not functioning correctly....


----------



## unsquidly

Just wondering what you found out on this issue?


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> Just wondering what you found out on this issue?


Spoke to the head mechanic by phone. Since I’m 50 miles from them, I asked if it was something simple that I could resolve. He thought it was a cable being caught on a pin in the linkage. He sent me the installation manual (PDF) and explained what to look for. I’m in summer mode right now, and haven’t attempted anything yet!


----------



## unsquidly

OK......Well, you jinxed me because mine started doing the same thing last week.......LOL.....My dealer is only about 15 miles away and since it is under warranty and I am going to be on vacation all next week I am dropping it off to him on Sunday......


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> OK......Well, you jinxed me because mine started doing the same thing last week.......LOL.....My dealer is only about 15 miles away and since it is under warranty and I am going to be on vacation all next week I am dropping it off to him on Sunday......


Please let me know what he finds. Between vacation & family, I probably won't worry about it until September now.


----------



## Fred Drake

Fred Drake said:


> Please let me know what he finds. Between vacation & family, I probably won't worry about it until September now.





unsquidly said:


> OK......Well, you jinxed me because mine started doing the same thing last week.......LOL.....My dealer is only about 15 miles away and since it is under warranty and I am going to be on vacation all next week I am dropping it off to him on Sunday......


BTW, Do you have a hi-beam light switch that does nothing as well?


----------



## unsquidly

I have not really paid attention if I have a high beam light switch or not but I will check and let you know....Back to the main issue, I am picking the tractor up from the dealer on Wed. He said that the cable for the linked pedal got caught up in the hydro hoses for the FEL that run from under the tractor so all they had to do is reroute either the cable or the hoses I can't remember which one he said they did but I will quiz him a bit more when I pick it up on Wed and get back with you.....I told him that I know someone else that has the same problem and he said that I was the first one that he had seen like that....


----------



## Fred Drake

Wow!
I thank you for that info... and any more that you can give me. 
I'm sure it will save me hauling the beast back to the dealer for something fairly minor. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## unsquidly

Looks to me like the cable for the linked pedal runs from the lever on the left side of the dash straight down then under the tractor and hooks up the the forward and reverse pedal on the hydrostatic drive somehow. I am assuming that the problem was right there.. I will get some pictures of how it looks now while I have it on the trailer and post them so you can see how it is routed now and compare that to yours....Also, I forgot to post that my reverse pedal was also getting very still to push down before I took it in, he said that was related to the linked pedal problem because it was putting the reverse pedal in a bind. And I noticed that when the linked pedal was pushed up or in the "on" position that it didn't go all the way up and when you pushed the forward pedal down you could see the linked pedal lever go down as you pushed down on the forward pedal. Something else to check to make sure that you have the exact problem that I had....


----------



## Fred Drake

Thanks again.


----------



## Fred Drake

View attachment 74682
View attachment 74682


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> Looks to me like the cable for the linked pedal runs from the lever on the left side of the dash straight down then under the tractor and hooks up the the forward and reverse pedal on the hydrostatic drive somehow. I am assuming that the problem was right there.. I will get some pictures of how it looks now while I have it on the trailer and post them so you can see how it is routed now and compare that to yours....Also, I forgot to post that my reverse pedal was also getting very still to push down before I took it in, he said that was related to the linked pedal problem because it was putting the reverse pedal in a bind. And I noticed that when the linked pedal was pushed up or in the "on" position that it didn't go all the way up and when you pushed the forward pedal down you could see the linked pedal lever go down as you pushed down on the forward pedal. Something else to check to make sure that you have the exact problem that I had....


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> Looks to me like the cable for the linked pedal runs from the lever on the left side of the dash straight down then under the tractor and hooks up the the forward and reverse pedal on the hydrostatic drive somehow. I am assuming that the problem was right there.. I will get some pictures of how it looks now while I have it on the trailer and post them so you can see how it is routed now and compare that to yours....Also, I forgot to post that my reverse pedal was also getting very still to push down before I took it in, he said that was related to the linked pedal problem because it was putting the reverse pedal in a bind. And I noticed that when the linked pedal was pushed up or in the "on" position that it didn't go all the way up and when you pushed the forward pedal down you could see the linked pedal lever go down as you pushed down on the forward pedal. Something else to check to make sure that you have the exact problem that I had....


The problem with the linked pedal:


----------



## unsquidly

OK......Sorry it took so long for me to get pictures of my current set up on this......A week of vacation then 2 weeks of Covid caused me to stay away from the computer.....LOL

Here are pictures of what mine looks like post dealer fix......Hope you can get some information out of these pictures but they are not very good.....I can try to get some better pictures if you need them.....Mine works perfect now....


----------



## unsquidly

Just checking in, any luck with getting this problem solved yet?


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> Just checking in, any luck with getting this problem solved yet?


See my response from 23 days back. The link actuator was riding up out of position. I just had to shorten the cable slightly at the adjustment under the control. Problem solved!


----------



## unsquidly

Fred Drake said:


> See my response from 23 days back. The link actuator was riding up out of position. I just had to shorten the cable slightly at the adjustment under the control. Problem solved!



Sorry, I passed right over that response........Glad you got yours fixed.....


----------



## Fred Drake

unsquidly said:


> Sorry, I passed right over that response........Glad you got yours fixed.....


Thank you. Keep in touch!


----------

